# Another request for breeders in New England



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello All,
After a bit of searching on the forums for help, I haven't found an exact match to my topic. I am looking for GSD breeders in the New England area, within a 5 hour driving distance of Springfield, MA (Western Mass). Flying a dog in is not out of the question, but I would greatly prefer the breeder to be in driving distance, so I can see the puppies and spend more time with the breeder. Kandi looks like she will have a couple of outstanding litters in the next few months, very excited to meet with her! (In case she is reading this, Hi Kandi!) What other breeders should I be looking at? Alta-Tollhaus looks promising as well, except for the distance issue.

- Working lines, Eastern or West German. 
- I want to use the dog for search and rescue, and it will be a family member...
- There is a 8 y/o child in the house and a cat
- I am strongly leaning towards a puppy, from the research I've done, it seems like it would be the best fit. 
- Yes, I have seriously thought about a rescue dog, but it is not the route for me right now.
- I would like to adopt within the next 6 months, willing to wait for the right dog and breeder.
Thank you all in advance for your suggestions, what a great resource the forums provide!

Cheers,

John


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi john, i have an alta-tollhaus boy and a girl who goes back to julies's beautiful boy kai. julie is now breeding german dogs (my kidz are american show lines), but she has a reputation for being ethical, honest, very experienced, and surely knows her dogs.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi John!









Thanks for the compliment. I will gladly help you look for the perfect puppy from a reputable breeder, be it from me or elsewhere.

Don and Ivana of Rebel Yelle also have a new litter on the ground right now. http://www.rebelyelle.com/


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi John,

I work in Enfield, CT. right across the border from you.








Welcome to the forum.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi John 
I got my DDR from Nordosten Kennel in Rowley Mass
Cathy is awesome 
PM me if you want her website

PS Cathy runs a daycare so when she has pups they interact with the kids and I think that is awesome


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I highly recommend Kennel Van Gogh. I spent 5 days with Claudia and her husband, Steve, and these are very good people that know dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Just wanted to mention, this Friday(nov 20,) Sat and Sunday, is the largest dog show in the US at the Eastern States expo site)

Agility, obedience, rally, conformation , (we actually have 1500 runs of agility per DAY!)...3 buildings full of dogs and vendors))

Definately check it out, there is always alot of GSD"s doing obedience, rally and agility. 

I never miss this show, Masi and I will be shopping on Friday))


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

ahhh! Thank you for posting that. I was just there yesterday for Equine affaire! sorry for going OT.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and also sorry for going OT,,I was the equine affair Friday,,spent to much money!~ the show was fantastic !!!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

ohhhhh....I bet they have GOOD shopping!!!!!!!!!!! Do they allow "non entered" dogs to walk around???


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Kandi YEPPIE ,,on both counts,,Friday's are a nice quiet day .
The Mallory Complex houses the obed/rally and agility (tons of vendors in there as well) that's a little "busy" but not bad.

The Young Building, usually do the small breeds a few vendors in there..The Better Living Building does all conformation and lots of vendors in there,,that building was nice and quiet last year..

Free entry but 5$ to park. I always take non entered dogs as do ALOT of others, never a problem..


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

hmmmm...I just may have to go!!!! I can clear my Friday calendar in a flash!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it's worth it! and your pretty close ) You may see masi and I up there,,she'll be the black sable probably having a hairy canary if it's to crazy for her ))) (she's not into lots of chaos LOL)


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

ok..I will have a solid black 16 week old puppy molesting every one and everything !! LOL!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ewwww my radar is always on for those puppies!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

According to their website it starts on Thursday.








I will try my best to be there.


----------



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW, Thanks everyone for the information, and the warm welcome!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

mike It does start on thursday but that day is conformation and obed/rally only,,,the days to go are when the agility is going on,,very exciting )


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Hey Diane,
cool, i will be going to! i will be bringing Sam. it should be interesting! we should plan to meet up......


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: jmac93WOW, Thanks everyone for the information, and the warm welcome!


You should go to the dog show at the big E.







the people here are really really nice. You just missed a Meet and Greet, I didn't get to go though, but it looked fun! 

I'm going to try to go sat or sun or both.

Think anyone'll notice another GSD at the show? LOL I'm tempted to bring Ru.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think anyone that goes should bring their dog!

i'm going to bring mine......

Sami AKA Gino VonRokanhaus

Neka Von Hena C

Toby Von Keiser

Lucy Von Kitty


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

I just worry about them not allowing me in with Ru. Usually theres a no non-showing pet rule.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

ahh I am sensing a "meet up"







We should pick a day/time/place.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

And where is this located?????


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

To the OP, I have two Alta-Tollhaus dogs and I train with a passel of them weekly, plus give my lovins to all the new pups and litters. Feel free to PM me!


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

John,
Welcome to the board! If you're going to want to work the dog in S&R, then you should probably get a working line dog.... you should get your best chance at getting a good working puppy that way. As millions have said, or should have said to you, getting a puppy is a crap shoot when it comes to working them. You can only do what you can do to make your chances as good as possible, and go from there.

That said, I've got TWO of Kandi's dogs. Couldn't be happier with them. I can tell you oodles and oodles about them... if you want shoot me a PM, I'll give you some of the details. Kandi would be a great place to start and finish too. Someone mentioned Claudia Romard, van gogh kennels. I second that one too. Both very good choices for sure. Don't think that you have to go far for a very well bred dog, because you don't. Two *very* good choices for puppies within a couple hours or less of you. 

Good luck and be sure to ask lots of questions, visit the breeder if you can, and ask for references. 

Greg

OH.. one other thing. Ask about "after the sale" support. It's a HUGE thing for sure. I know both Kandi and Claudia will do that. A quick example... One of the dogs I got from Kandi and do Schutzhund with had a case of the runs and Claudia was training with us that night. (Kandi was not there). I asked her some questions, and she was more than happy to help me out. Kandi later told me just about the same thing, and they were both right!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

clifton,,it's in Springfield MA, at the expo site, 
http://www.thebige.com click into Events, then Dog shows.

Krystal, I have gone to this show for the 11 years it's been held there, and there has never been a problem with bringing dogs that are not entered as long as they are under control ) and ya pick up after them ,,,

The Mallory Arena, where the obed/agility is, can be tight quarters and noisey, but the conformation building (better living building) is usually pretty quiet atleast on Friday's..I see on Friday there are only TWO GSD"s entered !!

Debbie, HEY why not? I keep telling you you need to get out of the boonies and experience REAL LIFE! )))) Ride down with Laura, I know she is vending )

I am bringing Masi, she's never been to this site before, may be a tad overwhelming for her in the agility area, but the other buildings she should be fine in,,)

The majority of GSD's are entered in obed/rally and quite a few in agility.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sorry to the OP for hijacking your thread,,to keep on topic! there are quite a few great breeders in the New England area, and I agree with all suggestions so far..

I would check out as many as you can within your area, and go from there as to what you want))


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

so when are you all going? Saturday or Sunday?









and Diane, where do you find entries and other such info?


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks like I will probably be going Saturday since my schutzhund club helper will be out of town. I will have the devilish solid black 16 week old GSD puppy.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Cool. We were thinking Saturday also so maybe we will bump into each other.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Diane,
i may ride down with Laura, although might be kinda cramped in their camper for the weekend......lol!

anyway, back to the OP, i am sure this would be a great place to talk with people, see dogs, get breeder recommendations.....


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

unfortunately alot of breeders don't give support after the sale. you can listen to people on this board give recommedations and maybe they believe what they are saying when suggesting breeders, but the proof is in the pudding....untimately it comes down to you reading between the lines, your own research, and follow ups. i never got any support from the last two breeders i bought from, who were highly recommended. so,,,,do your homework.....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL Debbie, I hear ya about reading between the lines. Are we driving exactly the same boat? I get a lot of support from his sire's owner and I've been very fortunate he's a great puppy. However, I stepped into the boat with a bit of experience and a heavy crush on his sire...


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

LOL!!!!!! Jenn....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Mike, go to http://www.infodog.com
Click into Show information, there you will see 'dates', pick your date, (if your going sat nov 21) click into that range,,you'll then see a bunch of shows posted by date,,look for the Springfield Mass location,,click into the club hosting,,then click into Judge's Panel..

It will list the entries, rings, show time, 

I am going Friday, I always go on Friday, good day to shop not so crowded...

If you've ever been to the fairgrounds,,you can drive right into the building areas,,I usually park behind the mallory arena, between the young building,,it's an easier walk than out in the normal parking lot.

Mike, your kids will have a blast !! 

Debbie, I'm sure Laura would love sharing her camper with YOU and her husband LMBO,,,oh and her man eating corgis' LOL..

Kandi, well bummer I'll miss ya on Fri,,have a good time, I guarantee you'll find something good to buy,,doggie related )))


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

well, i hope everyone makes it! should be a good time...i will probably go for the whole weekend since i have a place to stay.......hope to see everyone there!!!!







i am sure i will recognize some faces in the crowd! 

Diane will be the one with the big black monster.......


----------



## torizmojo (Apr 26, 2009)

I will be going on Sat to meet up with my Aussie's breeder. I'll also be checking out GSDs, since we are hoping to get a pup sometime next year. The house is empty with no Faust in it.


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey y'all, I made a new thread for this so the poor OP doesn't have to sort through our OT-ness










Link:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1262828&page=0#Post1262828

Hope this helps!


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

So you won't be at training??







Chuckie and I were going to ask about TRACKING... Oh well maybe next week??

Have fun. So Frank's not going to be there this week?

Oh and you others there who will meet Jori... WATCH YOUR HANDS... and feet... and clothes... and faces! She's a sweet thing though.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Greg:

Right. Frank is in Atlanta this week judging, so no sense in my taking the ride. 

Next week tracking for sure!!!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Did someone start a new thread for the OP, this kinda went by the wayside...... Sorry John.......

anyway, best of luck in your search...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Just look at this female from Kandi's kennel:

http://www.rokanhaus.com/hanuta.html

I've never met her, but what an impressive-sounding, powerful-looking female! "Hanuta"-- love the name! In Germany, it's a delicious cookie with waffle cookies outside and a rich hazelnut creme inside. 

I have only heard good, positive things from people about Kandi and her dogs.

Also, I would highly reccomend Pia Blackwell at http://www.VomRheinland.com as her dogs are also astoundingly good dogs. Every dog from Pia's breeding that I have met has confidence, true workability, and she places dogs both into competetive homes as well as family situations wit kids and other pets. Great too is that Pia herself is easy to talk with!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think Wanda at Kleinhain would be another great choice. her CiCi is going to be having pups soon......going to be a great litter.....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfJust look at this female from Kandi's kennel:
> 
> http://www.rokanhaus.com/hanuta.html


That's Halo's mama!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and well of course I recommend wanda as well, since I have Ci Ci's sista Masi, who has a nose that doesn't stop))


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BrightelfJust look at this female from Kandi's kennel:
> ...


That's Chuckie's momma too!! .... F-Carlo's momma to be more precise.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

also i think Von Hena C would be a good choice...........i have a female from there and she is awesome. extremely smart, willing to do anything, over the top with drive, and nothing bothers her, and she has a personality that won't quit. i think this kennel would be as good as any mentioned......


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Debbie, you know I;m totally impressed with my von Hena-C pup and I was just messin' with ya, right?

To the OP, since a few people have brought up Wanda - one of her Kindra/Max girls just had a litter with Blek that I believe is NH at von Hena-c. They're pure blacks.

http://vonhena-c.com/shepherdlitter.htm

My pup Otto is Blek grandson, Blek's son Xander is a very impressive drivey dog with that wonderful quality of having an off switch when in the house.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Jenn,

Neka is from Xander,....... she also has an on and off switch in the house. after the day is done, you would never even know she was in the house, well unless there is a crumb of food somewhere. lol!

i think the litter thats up would be a great one.....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

there's a few of us on the board that have/had von hena c dawgs,,my Dodge who is now passed, was out of Wasdy, and he was the 'perfect' dog,,miss him like crazy. 

Doesn't Xander have Schutz title(s)? or am I mistaking him for another von hena c dog?


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yes, he does, and i am sure he has lots of titles besides.....
he's an awesome dog....


----------



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll give Hena-C a call, so now it looks like I have it narrowed down to 3 breeders, inclusive. Getting there...Thanks again everyone for all the help! And to all the hijackers, it's great to see all the enthusiasm and camaraderie, I loved reading the chatter. 

John


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sorry we kinda hijacked your thread,,good luck with the puppy search and keep us updated ))


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

I got Jackson from Vom Wildweg kennels in Kittery, Maine. Her web site is http://www.vomwildweg.com.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

My best advice to you John, is you can search and try to find a good breeder and hopefully end up with a stable/sound dog, but i am convinced after experiencing it first hand that you are still taking a gamble on what a pup is really going to be like. i will from this day forward be getting my gsd's a bit older so i can see exactly what i am getting. this last one for me was a total surprise that he ended up being very insecure........i did all the right things had him in classes from 12 weeks to the present age at 1 1/2, socialized, take him everywhere, pulled all the stops, etc, etc. it is definitely a genetic issue.........maybe i should have looked into the line a bit further, checked a bit more, etc. i love this dog, am will continue to train and have him involved, but am very disappointed in the lack of support from the breeder once it was found out that he had issues, i was pretty much written off. i am proud of all i have accomplished with him, and glad i stuck with him, but it would have been a really nice gesture if the breeder had maybe just once inquired to see how he was doing......its been a long tough road, one i did choose by keeping him......and hopefully someday we will actually get some titles, because i won't give up on him........but, certainly not what i expected coming from this highly recommended person........

So, spend some time with the parents, see what they have produced, check it all out,.......i wish you the best of luck and honestly hope you end up with a great stable/solid pup that will enrich your life.......


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

John, expect an auto reply from Pam at Von Hena-c. I sent her some pictures last night and got an immediate response that she's gone on vacation.



> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OA Doesn't Xander have Schutz title(s)? or am I mistaking him for another von hena c dog?


Yes, Xander just got his SchH2, 97 in protection. I loved meeting Xander, so much drive then we went inside so my daughter could use the bathroom and he just went right to his spot without being told and chilled out. From talking to his owner, Otto is very much his father's son. Gets his drive from his sire and his super loyal sweetness from his mother.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Pam is gone to FL. with the kids. Left Wed. 18th and wont be back for 10 day. Good luck in your search for your new pup.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she gets a vacation? LOL,,,lucky her))))


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Another vote for von Hena-C. I have a 6 yr old male from her and he is IMHO an exceptional dog. He has received very favorable comments from a national level schutzhund competitor as well. I was very pleased when they inquired about his pedigree as they really like what they were seeing in him.

I feel Pam at von Hena-C listened to what I wanted in a dog and selected a puppy that fulfilled all of my wish list and more.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

How is that Cain boy!! I haven't seen any recent pics of him lately or of that new puppy!!!!


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthI highly recommend Kennel Van Gogh. I spent 5 days with Claudia and her husband, Steve, and these are very good people that know dogs.


Here is another vote for Kennel Van Gogh








I own a female form Claudia's C-litter and I see all of Cremlin's littermates at club training - all 5 dogs from that litter have super temperament and are great to be around. I am also very fond of puppies in her D and E litters as well - social, drivy puppies with a lot of potential!

I also recommend Kandi and her breeding program - I have seen many nice dogs and satisfied owners!

You really cant go wrong with both Claudia and Kandi


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a six year old girl out of Reiko Hena-C. She is the best brood bitch i have ever had and an extremely loyal,protective dog.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Hanuta is Iska's mom.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and I have a reiko granddaughter,,who is a real firecracker,,she is turning into one of those 'once in a lifetime' dogs))


----------

